# gamma camera



## جاما كاميرا (11 فبراير 2008)

أقبلنوني عضو جديد في المنتدى 
واستغرب من عدم وجود مواضيع عن مجال الطب النووي او الجاما كاميرا واذا بدكم اي مساعده في المجال 

ممكن تراسلوني على ايملي 
GammaCamera*************


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 فبراير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل جاما .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب كما نرحب بمشاركاتك القادمة في مجال الطب النووي .

نحن بأنتظار مواضيعك في هذا المجال لأثرائنا بكل مايحتاجه القسم والأعضاء .

وشكرا مقدما للطفك .

البغدادي


----------



## bshar10 (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## وائل ميكانيكا (26 يناير 2016)

اريد معلومات عن الجاما نايف وكيف يعمل وماهى قيمة الجهاز


----------



## esameg (9 أكتوبر 2016)

وأنا ايضا اريد نفس المعلومات


----------

